
Building a great product only gets you 20% there - breue
https://breue.com/building_a_great_product_only_gets_you_20_percent_there?from=hn
======
MobileVet
I have had the privilege of working with a lot of great people over the years.
Starting my career at Idealab was like drinking from a fire hose. One of my
favorite business comments from an early CEO of mine:

‘Business is 4 equal parts; product, marketing, collecting money and
timing/luck. They are all critical and very often, not in your control’

------
valuearb
This article should have a thousand upvotes and comments praising it. But too
many devs think the opposite, that only a good product is worthy of success,
and that it’s easy if you just make a good product.

The reality is that marketing, support, distribution all matter more in the
long run. I’ve been one of those engineers saying my app is so great, where
are the customers? The customers were going to the apps worse than mine
because those founders knew how to sell.

~~~
brianwawok
Maybe. Or maybe the idea of having this great product and launching it puts
you too far from your customer.

My route was to build a MMVP, get one person to pay for it, and iterate over
and over adding more paying customer. There was no magic launch day, just a
few more paying customers every day/week/month. There was no marketing for the
first year outside of happy customers telling their friends.

This was obviously easier as B2B. It would be harder to do a marketplace or
something this way...

------
fizentech
Developers at times can undervalue the role other key contributing team of the
business play. Accounting, marketing, finance and support resources are all
critical to the success of a firm.

------
aj-4
recently launched a product i knew was great, people who have bought it sing
its praises, 0 negative feedback.

sales were not terrible, but they were about 10x worse than I was hoping for.

I took the "focus on the product, customers will come" aphorism a bit too
literally.

Marketing does not magically happen yet it's easy to ignore.

Obviously i knew this but it took experiencing it myself to fully believe it.
Hard lesson.

